# Website der Bildschirmauflösung anpassen



## sunflower84 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Ich möchte das meine Website auf allen Bildschirmauflösungen gleich aussieht.
Ich habe in der echten Ecke ein Visitenkartenlogo. Wenn ich eine höhere Auflösung als 1024 habe, dann bekomme ich neben dem Logo einen weißen Rand. Das geht doch bestimmt mit Javascript. Da ich nicht sehr viel Ahnung von JS habe, wäre es lieb wenn ihr mir ein Beispiel zeigen würdet.
Hier der Link: http://www.edl.de/ec


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

LG
Sunflower


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Hi sunflower84,

lustig lustig hier kann man auch Sachen suchen Boooaaahhhhh     

gugge mol do:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials211513.html&highlight=thecamillo

LG thecamillo


----------



## sunflower84 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe das Stück JS in mein Body Tag rein kopiert. Aber es sieht immer noch genau so aus. Das Kartenlogo besitz einen großen Rand rechts. Es sieht nur bei 1024 normal aus.


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

Ich dachte eigentlich du liest dir das Teil auch durch:

Bau das in deinen Body ein:


```
<body onload="myResize()" >
```

*lol


----------



## sunflower84 (28. Juli 2005)

Ha Ha 

Ich habe mir es komplett durchgelesen. Aber es klappt nicht.
Hier mein Code. Vielleicht habe ich ja doch was falsch gemacht.

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
	<title>Impressum</title>
	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
	<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
	<link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="/lib/style.css">
         <style type="text/css">

               p{ font-size:90%;
        		line-height:80%;
        		font-family:Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif;margin-top:10px; margin-bottom:10px;;
                }
         </style>
</head>
<body onload="myResize()" >>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2">

<!--
function myResize() {
  var width = screen.width
  var height = screen.height
  this.window.resizeTo(width, height);
  this.window.moveTo(0, 0)
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>

<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>

<tr><td><img src="images/trans.gif" width="300" height="10" border="0"><img src="karten6.jpg" ></a></td></tr>

lg
Sunflower


----------



## thecamillo (28. Juli 2005)

....wo könnte da wohl der Fehler liegen?...Im Detail natürlich.....

schau mal:

Gibts auch ein AnfangsTag zu deinem Verweis; du hattest deine Table falsch gesetzt und überhaupt: deine wievielte Seite issn des?

.......................wir alle waren einmal Anfänger

Seite  so übrigens herrlich!


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Impressum</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="0">
<link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="/lib/style.css">
<style type="text/css">
.p{ font-size:90%;
line-height:80%;
font-family:Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif;margin-top:10px; margin-bottom:10px;;
}
</style>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2">

<!--
function myResize() {
var width = screen.width
var height = screen.height
this.window.resizeTo(width, height);
this.window.moveTo(0, 0)
}
//-->
</SCRIPT>
</head>
<body onload="myResize()" >

<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0>
<tr>
<td>
<img src="images/trans.gif" width="300" height="10" border="0">
<img src="karten6.jpg" >
</a><!-- Wo issn de A'fang? -->
</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## sunflower84 (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo

Also ich habe deinen Quelltext jetzt mal so übernommen. Die Karten bleiben bei jeder Auflösung an der gleichen Stelle.
Aber diese Karten sind jetzt zu sehr in der Mitte. Sollen aber am rechten Rand sein. 
Wie mache ich das jetzt denn?

lg
Sunflower


----------



## nero_85 (29. Juli 2005)

versuchs mal mit 

```
align="right"
```
im <td> tag


----------



## sunflower84 (29. Juli 2005)

Danke für deinen Vorschlag. Das hatte ich aber auch schon versucht. Klappt aber leider nicht.
Weiss denn keiner wie ich das machen muss? Ist wirklich sehr wichtig.

lg
Sunflower


----------



## nero_85 (29. Juli 2005)

table-width auf 100% setzen vielleicht?

und dann align='right'


----------



## sunflower84 (29. Juli 2005)

Das wars leider auch nicht.


----------



## nero_85 (29. Juli 2005)

schreib nochmal deinen code so wie er jetzt ist bitte! bei mir  einwandfrei


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juli 2005)

oder was Anderes: Mach doch mal en ScreenShoot so wies fertig auseghn soll. ich liefer den Rest und schreib dir Erklärungen dazu!

mfg thecamillo


----------



## sunflower84 (29. Juli 2005)

Das ist wirklich lieb von dir.
Im Anhang findest du den Screenshot.
So wie es auf dem Bild links ist soll es aussehen. Auf der rechten Seite ist eine hohe Auflösung. Das Bild sitzt nicht dort wo es sein sollte.

lg
Sunflower


----------



## thecamillo (29. Juli 2005)

Hi SunFlower,

ich kann i. M. leider nicht muss noch en Leporello fertig machen    

Ich empfehle Dir eine verschachtelte Tabelle zu machen, d.h. du legst eine Tabelle mit einer einzigen Zelle an und die auf 100%. Danach machst du den Header-wieder nur eine Zelle, hinterlegst das Bild und setzt das Teil wieder auf 100% evtl. auch in den Background. Danach folgt die Navigation und der Contentbereich(Inhaltsbereich falls du mit dem Wort nix anfangen kannst). Da machst du ne Tabelle mit 2 Spalten, da wo du die Navi einbaust auf 30%, Spalte 2 der Contentbereich auf 70%. In den Contentbreich legst du den Tag Iframe, richte deinen Zellen valign auf top, mach einen Style der Zelle auf padding:0px; nenne den Iframe content! Deine Links in der navi nehmen als target dann content. Jetzt brauchst du nur noch die einzelnen Seiten für Home, EDL GmbH, Anmeldung und Impressum. Fertig ist der Kuchen und kann serviert werden, aber Vorsicht nicht zu heiss essen!

LG good luck 

claudio


----------

